# sequence pump and  diy spray bar



## danmil3s (12 Feb 2010)

hi ukaps me again one thing after another i know. so heres is the problem this time.  ive got my self a 10000 sequence pump for my 750l tank. at the moment im running a draper 9000 through a 22 mm pipe (i drilled after a pint or two). this seems to be giving me good flow round tank. leaves are all moving and drop checker is green.so im wondering when i change to the  sequence pump and make a proper spray bar 
http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Clear-Pla ... QQ_armrsZ1 
do i still use the 22mm pipe for the spray bar or do i increase the size as not to restrict the flow. if so what maxim size do you think would give nice water jets ive yet to buy any plumbing for this pump yet but will be doing so this weekend. thanks for any advise always welcome.


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Feb 2010)

In sequence 10,000 are you talking about the dry mounted pond pumps?  If so you need to up the pipe diameter.  They do not like pumping against high resistence and prefer as few bends and 2" pipework!  I have 2 sequence pumps running my 3,500 gallon pond and use 1.5" pipe then linking up to 63mm MDPE pipe for a the long pipe run I need.

IMO you need to be looking at 1.5" pipe at least to get the best out of these types of pumps.  What filter are you using it with?


----------



## danmil3s (13 Feb 2010)

hi ed thanks your right the guy at the Japanese koi company said the same thing. so ive brought  1.5" flex pipe not going to use a spray bar. going to use water pumps in the tank. did want to avoid this but i already have therm anyway just need to find 110v converters.


----------



## danmil3s (14 Feb 2010)

i think im going to have to put a spray bar on it because that much flow is wrecking my tank. didnt think that much water would come out of it, after it had pumped it up to the tank. and the over flow cant cope cant really drill a new one now the tank now its full of fish


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Feb 2010)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> i think im going to have to put a spray bar on it because that much flow is wrecking my tank. didnt think that much water would come out of it, after it had pumped it up to the tank. and the over flow cant cope cant really drill a new one now the tank now its full of fish



I was thinking you might need to change the stocking for trout or maybe some sailfish with that amount of flow!   

Try making a spray bar out of the 1.5" pipe with some large holes or slots.  I have 1.5" spray bars over my shower filter in my quarantine system.  With 12,000lph through them I need about 4ft of slotted pipe to get the flow out without much resistance!  It's going to look a little unsightly though!  The other option is to throttle the flow down with a valve on the outlet after the pump too.


----------



## danmil3s (14 Feb 2010)

i brought the pump after a recommendation from a guy on here. i think im i use the clear pipe from the link i posted earlier it might not look to bad. the pump im using now is meant to b 9000lph but it no where near the sequence pump. ive had a look on the net and the 1.5" over flow pipe i have will only cope with 8000lph any way so ill have to throttle the pump. should have looked in to before i guess.i always intended using a spray bar and the website say you can throttle the pumps so i think that's the answer if i get 7000lph out of the pump that will be 10x the tank volume any way so that a good number and to be honest more than i thought the pump would d anyway.


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Feb 2010)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> i brought the pump after a recommendation from a guy on here. i think im i use the clear pipe from the link i posted earlier it might not look to bad. the pump im using now is meant to b 9000lph but it no where near the sequence pump. ive had a look on the net and the 1.5" over flow pipe i have will only cope with 8000lph any way so ill have to throttle the pump. should have looked in to before i guess.i always intended using a spray bar and the website say you can throttle the pumps so i think that's the answer if i get 7000lph out of the pump that will be 10x the tank volume any way so that a good number and to be honest more than i thought the pump would d anyway.



Pond pumps tend to be in a different league to those sold for tanks based on their rating!  I often think some of the flow rates quoted for tank equipment are incredibly optomistic.  Good pond pumps really churn the water out; sequence pumps especially are excellent - you will certainly have enough flow!


----------



## danmil3s (15 Feb 2010)

just waiting to here back abut the clear pipe to make the spray bar got the lights today l so im  getting there.


----------

